# Fuji frames



## MattS (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find a Fuji Roubaix frame? I am looking for a 52'.

Thanks


----------



## jim392 (May 30, 2007)

what year are you looking for? have you tried a local fuji dealer 
? ebay? If you dont have any luck post back, I work for a dealer here in ft lauderdale


----------

